# Hay hook



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Twenty years ago on a hot July morning:

Dad, "Son, where is that hay hook ya'll were using yesterday" 
Son, "I put it in the work box on the wagon"
Dad, "It ain't there, where is it?"
Son, "We had it when we took a break by that ole Beech tree by the creek. I am almost sure that I put it up then"
Dad, "Well it isn't there now"
Son, "Someone must've got into the barn last night and got it out of the box"
Dad, "Humph"
Son,"Daddy I'm sure that I thought I told Larry Joe to put it up"
Dad,"Boy, how many times have I told you you need to take care of your tools. tools cost money and hay hooks don't grow on trees"


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Lolz. A+


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well that's a first for me, I've seen many things in trees, never a hay hook.

I'd buck that section out and make a "foot stool/occasional table with rustic built in carry handle"

I am not going to plug the business here, but have sent the link to a few people I know. There is a company (a couple guys) out west who sell "furniture" made from salvaged logs/lumber...one item they had was a 16" section of 18" diameter cedar log, debarked and unfinished...$340 for that "rustic occassional table"...After I sent the link to a buddy he wrote back and said they must be selling well because when he looked at it again to forward to someone else they had raised the price to $375 :huh: We both decided we were sawing logs TOTALLY the wrong way, and selling them to the wrong clientele.




.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

That might be a good idea Daren. I wonder what hook I could use to draw in a customer.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

I was splitting timber scraps for firewood, came in and my wife showed me the same scraps in a catalog for over $300. Rustic nightstands, I believe. I don't know how to get into that market, or if I could sleep at night, if I did.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

fromthehills said:


> I was splitting timber scraps for firewood, came in and my wife showed me the same scraps in a catalog for over $300. Rustic nightstands, I believe. I don't know how to get into that market, or if I could sleep at night, if I did.


I think I could sleep all right, I say whatever the market bears.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

I generally sleep VERY WELL after i sell one of my rustic benches.
There's always someone that can't live without a unique piece.
As a matter of fact some of Darens pieces I have seen on his site has given me some sleepless time.

junkhound


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Man I was wondering were I left my hay hook. LOL


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey look! A hay hook! Sunny Beech. 


No doubt in my mind that someone's gonna see that and rip their hip pocket off getting to their wallet. Cut it like Daren said, but buy a round glass top for it maybe with a barbed wire pattern etched around the perimeter. Make a little history card nice and pretty that tells the interesting story about where it was found etc. and right beside the card hang another one with a hefty price on it. You'll sleep well knowing you created someone's dream table, and they'll sleep well thinking they paid that month's mortgage for you. No need to tell them you paid it off already. 




.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 8, 2010)

WOW! Now there is something you dont see every day. Finds such as that even though rare, are truly treasures. It would make an interesting conversation piece whether it be furniture or just as it is on display. When the choice hits you Brother you will know "Just what to do"


----------

